
Amazon Patent Would Block Customers from 'Showrooming' – Fortune.com - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/06/17/amazon-patent-comparison-shopping/?utm_campaign=fortunemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
byoung2
Prior art? [http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/rich-tehrani/consumer-
electronic...](http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/rich-tehrani/consumer-
electronics/be-careful-at-best-buy.html)

